# Facebook Profilumstellung



## mein_name (19. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Haben vor Jahren ein normales Facebook angelegt. Da es ja mittlerweile die Möglichkeit eines "Künstlerprofils" gibt, möchten wir auf ein solches wechseln. Jetzt hab ich schon mit dem "normalen" Profil als Administrator eine Seite angelegt, welche ich noch nicht freigeschalten habe.
Nun die Frage, wie man das am besten mit Freunden usw. handhabt. Was hält ihr davon bzw. was sind eure Gedanken zu diesem Thema?
Soll ich es einfach lassen mir Gedanken zu machen und die Seite starten, das aktuelle Profil auf privat setzen und mit guten Aktionen neue Freunde locken?

Vielen Dank für euren Input!


----------

